# In the Cancellation Window - Do I Jump Ship



## arvalentine (Mar 30, 2015)

Purchased last week after a tour at Kierlands. Home now and after reading, seems I should cancel the contract and look for a resale? 

I purchased 2BR at Vistana in Orlando -- low maintenance fee and have young kids. 

Any advice?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2015)

You should absolutely rescind - you can buy the same thing on the resale market for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 30, 2015)

arvalentine said:


> Purchased last week after a tour at Kierlands. Home now and after reading, seems I should cancel the contract and look for a resale?
> 
> I purchased 2BR at Vistana in Orlando -- low maintenance fee and have young kids.
> 
> Any advice?



You usually have 5 business days to rescind.  Read your contract, timing is VERY. Important.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2015)

By law, he should have 10 days on a Florida TS, and 7 days in AZ.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> By law, he should have 10 days on a Florida TS, and 7 days in AZ.



Will remember this.

To the OP

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-for-sale/Orlando/Florida/Sheratons-Vistana-Resort/

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-for-sale/Orlando/Florida/Sheratons-Vistana-Villages/


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2015)

This article on the TUG Advice page has rescinding info. for each state:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102785


----------



## arvalentine (Mar 30, 2015)

Woah, thanks for the links on resale pricing. I will be gather paperwork to rescind tonight!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 30, 2015)

Rescind immediately.
Glad you found TUG in time - many do not.

annem61 - as SW does not have TS in LV - so your post is in wrong forum. When you do find right forum - they will need more details.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2015)

annem61's post was moved to Buying-Selling-Renting, since she is not selling a  Starwood timeshare.


----------



## arvalentine (Mar 30, 2015)

*Rescind contract, but how about mortgage?*

I'm following the instructions provided on how to handle the letter rescinding the contract. Will this serve to begin the process to end the financing as well or do you typically have to go through another party? 

Did on the spot financing with Starwood.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2015)

arvalentine said:


> I'm following the instructions provided on how to handle the letter rescinding the contract. Will this serve to begin the process to end the financing as well or do you typically have to go through another party?
> 
> Did on the spot financing with Starwood.



This will legally rescind the purchase, cancel the financing, and refund any payments you have already made.

Whatever you do, don't call your sales person, because he will be on a mission to talk you out of it, and he cannot help you - he will only try to change your mind.  

Just do the written rescission, and then wait.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 30, 2015)

What DeniseM said...  I rescinded with fInancing (that I intended to payoff immediately...)

Also - in future - unless you can payoff financing very quickly, you should not finance a TS (or any luxury item for that matter...).

and buy resale...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2015)

welcome to TUG, you just saved thousands of dollars =)


----------



## arvalentine (Mar 31, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Just sent my rescind via certified mail with a return receipt. Today was day 8 of the 10-day window. Will they accept the date stamp even if it's not there by Thursday????


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2015)

arvalentine said:


> Just sent my rescind via certified mail with a return receipt. Today was day 8 of the 10-day window. Will they accept the date stamp even if it's not there by Thursday????



It doesn't matter when it arrives - the critical date is when you SEND it, so yes, you are fine.


----------



## Saaz124 (Apr 1, 2015)

Remember to save all your postage receipts.  I rescinded a couple years ago and it went surprisingly well.  Good luck and happy shopping in the resale market.


----------



## arvalentine (Apr 8, 2015)

*How long does rescission take?*

I have delivery confirmation of my recission letter (THANK YOU all again!) from Monday. When should I anticipate hearing from them? What are the next steps?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 8, 2015)

Mine took about 2 weeks - and I never sent a recession letter - just notified the Sales office (at Sheraton Poipu Kauai) that sold me WKORVN and told them to cancel sale.
Of course, best to send letter as per instructions.
Congrats.


----------



## zandor (Apr 17, 2015)

arvalentine said:


> I have delivery confirmation of my recission letter (THANK YOU all again!) from Monday. When should I anticipate hearing from them? What are the next steps?



So, what happened? I am sending my rescind letter now.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2015)

After you send your rescission letter within the allowable time frame, there are no next steps. You no longer own a timeshare under this contract. They have no choice but to cancel the contract like it never happened. They are under no obligation to give you a progress report. Your refund can take as long as 45 days to be credited back to you. Usually, it's less. The salesman may call and try to save the sale by making more 'deals'. We suggest not answering the phone.

Jim


----------



## zandor (Apr 18, 2015)

I was more concerned about them playing funny business with the letter  for example the wording being "not quite right" or refusing to act until you return the promotional materials.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2015)

zandor said:


> I was more concerned about them playing funny business with the letter  for example the wording being "not quite right" or refusing to act until you return the promotional materials.



Unless your letter is completely unclear, that won't happen.  

They cannot delay the cancellation, but they could possibly charge you a fee for the materials if not returned, but I haven't heard of that happening with Starwood.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2015)

zandor said:


> I was more concerned about them playing funny business with the letter  for example the wording being "not quite right" or refusing to act until you return the promotional materials.



No. U.S. timeshare outfits are pretty straight-up. Just a letter saying to cancel contract #_____, dated________ and signed by both original signers is plenty.

I usually suggest adding the sentence, "Promotional Materials to be returned under separate cover.", but is probably isn't really necessary except with a few bad players, like Westgate, and some Mexican ones.

The waiting- and if you aren't scared away from timesharing, some studying and reading about resales- begins.

Jim


----------



## KevinD40 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Jump_heres why*

[DUPLICATE POST DELETED:  Forum rule prohibit duplicate posts.  Please stop pasting the same thing over and over.]


----------



## zandor (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks all who replied. I got a voicemail yesterday, Sunday, from the salesperson saying they got internal email notice of the cancellation. I'll likely just ignore them. According to the post office they got the letter on Wednesday last week. So it took them a few days to call.

I have not heard anything else otherwise. I also did not get my USPS return receipt back yet. I didn't say anything about the promotional materials. I also did not get the promotional credit on my account for my stay, which was fine with me as I would have had to give it back. Below is the letter I used. I'll continue to update this thread for those interested.



> Sheraton Flex Vacations, LLC
> Attn: Document Administration Department
> 9002 San Marco Court
> Orlando, FL 32819
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2015)

zandor said:


> Thanks all who replied. I got a voicemail yesterday, Sunday, from the salesperson saying they got internal email notice of the cancellation. I'll likely just ignore them.



Yes - Ignore the sales person.  They have NO impact in your recession, and if you call you are just going to get the hard sale all over again.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2015)

Just consider the salesweasel's call a confirmation that they have received your rescission letter and are working on it. They wouldn't dare do otherwise. Don't answer or call them back. No good will come of that.

Oh, P.S. Your rescission letter was good. Brief, complete, to the point. I might have added that promotional materials are to be returned, but they might not ask or care. 

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2015)

Welcome to TUG, you just saved $thousands of dollars!


----------



## Robert Net (Jan 18, 2017)

Four days after signing Flex Vacation Ownership and returning home, I decided to cancel the purchase agreement. I read the contract and in the sixth day after signing it, I sent a cancellation letter by registered mail post with back return notification of reception option. Tried first call salesman, but they don't attend phone neither answer emails. Reading these foruns I  am less concerned about loosing my money and be happy to receive it back. My doubt is, as I paid the entrance by credit card, perhaps the refund day will effectively occur after the regular monthly payment day of my credit card. Do you have any suggestion to do something else?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 18, 2017)

Robert Net said:


> Four days after signing Flex Vacation Ownership and returning home, I decided to cancel the purchase agreement. I read the contract and in the sixth day after signing it, I sent a cancellation letter by registered mail post with back return notification of reception option. Tried first call salesman, but they don't attend phone neither answer emails. Reading these foruns I  am less concerned about loosing my money and be happy to receive it back. My doubt is, as I paid the entrance by credit card, perhaps the refund day will effectively occur after the regular monthly payment day of my credit card. Do you have any suggestion to do something else?



As long as you sent recession letter within the time window - do not worry, you will get your money back. No one has ever reported not getting their money back as long as they followed recission instructions.  Congrats on rescinding.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2017)

Robert Net said:


> Four days after signing Flex Vacation Ownership and returning home, I decided to cancel the purchase agreement. I read the contract and in the sixth day after signing it, I sent a cancellation letter by registered mail post with back return notification of reception option. Tried first call salesman, but they don't attend phone neither answer emails. Reading these foruns I  am less concerned about loosing my money and be happy to receive it back. My doubt is, as I paid the entrance by credit card, perhaps the refund day will effectively occur after the regular monthly payment day of my credit card. Do you have any suggestion to do something else?


Credit card refunds usually occur a few days after they are processed. It won't have anything to do with your payment or statement date and all to do with when Vistana processes the refund.


----------



## Robert Net (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes, but the entrance I gave through the credit card will have to be paid paid next month. If the refunds command does not happen until a certain date, I will have to pay the entrance and wait for the refund to be made and become credit in the account two months ahead. I sent the letter and it takes between 8 to 12 days to arrive in the Administration Document Departmet. So, my pessimistic expectation is that I will have to pay for the amount given as entrance to the credit card bill and only after a month, at least, I will be reimbursed. Therefore, it must have a period with negative cash until it is approved and paid the refund. Thank you for your helpful words and I am more comfortable to know I am not the only one that passed to this situation.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2017)

zandor said:


> Thanks all who replied. I got a voicemail yesterday, Sunday, from the salesperson saying they got internal email notice of the cancellation. I'll likely just ignore them. According to the post office they got the letter on Wednesday last week. So it took them a few days to call.
> 
> I have not heard anything else otherwise. I also did not get my USPS return receipt back yet. I didn't say anything about the promotional materials. I also did not get the promotional credit on my account for my stay, which was fine with me as I would have had to give it back. Below is the letter I used. I'll continue to update this thread for those interested.



You did the right thing. Now just think about all the money you have saved in your pocket.  Remember Monday was a National Holiday so you mail is one day behind.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 18, 2017)

Robert Net said:


> Yes, but the entrance I gave through the credit card will have to be paid paid next month. If the refunds command does not happen until a certain date, I will have to pay the entrance and wait for the refund to be made and become credit in the account two months ahead. I sent the letter and it takes between 8 to 12 days to arrive in the Administration Document Departmet. So, my pessimistic expectation is that I will have to pay for the amount given as entrance to the credit card bill and only after a month, at least, I will be reimbursed. Therefore, it must have a period with negative cash until it is approved and paid the refund. Thank you for your helpful words and I am more comfortable to know I am not the only one that passed to this situation.


Robert, I don't think there will be a problem, but for your peace-of-mind, call the customer service phone number on the credit card, go through what it takes to talk to a human and tell them you want to dispute a possible charge. Tell them about the timeshare purchase that you are rescinding and that you expect the down payment to be refunded to the card, but don't want to incur a late charge if it doesn't come before the next billing cycle. They should be able to advise you on exactly what to do. Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## Robert Net (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello Jim, great idea, I had not thought about this possibility, I'll do it, possibly they should accept this proposal. Thank you very much!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes, dispute the charge and you won't have to pay the amount of the dispute until it is settled.


----------



## Robert Net (Jan 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, dispute the charge and you won't have to pay the amount of the dispute until it is settled.


I have just phoned to card administration few minutes ago and they said it is not possible, I will have to pay if it falls at the next bill (and I have seen it will) and wait if at the next billing cycle the refund will be processed and the money returns as credit to my account. So, I'll be glad if at least I get paid back, thank you again!!


----------

